# Got Quistions?



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I am new here on this site. I have never been on these chat lines befor and 
wanted to see what all the fuss was over. and looks to me that we in the arts are going to the big time. most of you are well
versed in the culinary arts like, shoomgirl 
and chefjonpaul. I wish I had this sopport 
when I was in school. 
All you students out there need this info. 
Use it to your advantege. If you have any quistions or otherwise. Contact me. I'll be more than happy to help. I'm on vacation for
for two weeks and have some time to spare. 
Bye.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited September 26, 2000).]


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Hello Chef David Simpson, and welcome to Cheftalk! You are definetly correct in saying that this is a valuable resource to people who have interst in food preparation and the foodservice industry. We are a community of Foodservice Chefs, Cooks, Culinary Students, Home Cooks, Butchers, Bakers, and Candlestick Makers ect.... We're glad you have decided to check us out and hope you will have many great disscussions with everyone in the community!


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Welcome Chef David. I too wish I had this wealth of info when I was apprenticing.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

To reply for suzisays question "what's the
French culinary term for hominy grits?" the answer is "aussi en bouillies".
Thanks for the warm welcome from everyone out
there. 

Bye.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Sorry to but in butt aussi en bouilli doesn't make sense. Aussi in French means also. 


As for bouillie, is a feminine noum, that could be defined as mashed food, somewhat liquid, mostly made with flour and milk or water, boiled together and usually given to small children.


Sisi


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I got it out of "Larousse gastronomique"
1996 edition. 
Hominy isn't widely used in France. And I don't speak French. I seen the word on page 440. Look it up. 
Thanks for the information though.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Welcome to Cheftalk!

And thanks to all of you who answer us non-chefs!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

PrincessIzzy, I don't work in a restaurant I
work in the film industry. It's a large 
company in Burbank Ca. I cater to cast and 
crew and private catering as well. If you leave your email or your fax number on my email address I can give more information on
our private catering.

Bye for now.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited September 28, 2000).]


----------

